# John deere 112 wheel hub specs



## JakeS96 (Jan 22, 2015)

I have a john deere 112 with the transaxle, I have a lot of play in the wheel hubs just wondering if that's normal or what should the play/slop be in the wheel hub? Is there a spec on how much it should be? Any ideas on where to find good used or new hubs?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jake. I have no specific info or help for you, but as with all rear ends, you'll have a small amount of play, but how much do you have?


----------



## JakeS96 (Jan 22, 2015)

Almost a half inch of play, it's bad, it's gonna be a pulling tractor and I won't pull with that much play, it's to much


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yup! That's quite a bit.


----------

